# Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeard



## John Llewellyn (Jan 23, 2014)

If anyone (former members etc) can help with information regarding recently closed courses I would love to hear from them. 
Please "Contact Me" with information through my free website Golf's Missing Links www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk
Unfortunately there seems to be a glut of recent closures and I would like to record the history of the clubs on the website before they disappear into the ether.


----------



## Siren (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Garnant - Swansea
Belmont - Hereford


----------



## rickg (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I was amazed to find out from John's website that there used to be an 18 hole golf course at Nast Hyde Hatfield.......I live right on top of this and would have been able to see it from my upstairs window.....I can't find out much about it on the web.....intrigued now....will have to do some digging...
Thanks for this John... :thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			If anyone (former members etc) can help with information regarding recently closed courses I would love to hear from them. 
Please "Contact Me" with information through my free website Golf's Missing Links www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk
Unfortunately there seems to be a glut of recent closures and I would like to record the history of the clubs on the website before they disappear into the ether.
		
Click to expand...

Can't help him with info - but it's a really interesting website and worth a look.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Charnock Richard went around Sept last year after Dave Wheelan bought it to use as Wigan's new training ground.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Homelands, Ashford


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Is the course to be taken over ?



mashleyR7 said:



			Homelands, Ashford 

Click to expand...


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I believe Reading Football Club have also taken over a course for a training facility.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Maybe, I hope so. It's a good little starter course and nice range facilities. There is potential for the right owner.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			I believe Reading Football Club have also taken over a course for a training facility.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that was Bearwood - apparently a 9-holer close to, but not to be confused with, Bearwood Lakes.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Amazing website - and fantastic work you're doing in preserving the memory of these courses!

Turns out there was one back home about 5 minutes from my house near St Annes Old Links on what is now Blackpool Airport ground (or close to).


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Agreed, great web site. Never knew that there was a golf course in Oakham or that there used to be 2 other golf courses in Grantham


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

jimbob, yes that was the former Blackpool South Shore Golf Club at Squires Gate. If you enter the full name (Blackpool Golf Club) in the search facility it will bring up the history found so far.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Very good website as others have said, but the pedant in me must point out that Gloucestershire should be in the South West section, not the Central West section.  

I'm relatively new to the game, so afraid I can't help with any additional content but this makes for very good reading for me.  :thup:


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

What do others think.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Just to add more, I've now read about the course which was walking distance from my home (Brockworth).  The road there is still called Golf Course Lane although I didn't previously know anything of the history, so thank you!  For info, the airfield that took over the land was the location of the first British jet aircraft test flights.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Bimey. There is one called Merton Park GC which is less than 400 yards from where I lived for 28 years and was brought up and I had no idea whatsoever


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Likewise homer, can't believe how many were in this area that have gone.


----------



## rickg (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John,
I can't find anything else about the course at Nast Hyde (hertfordshire)....where did you get your original information, I'd really like to follow it up a bit more.


----------



## Crow (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Fascinating site, should I come across any information I'll be sure to forward it to you.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

The 1914 information was from the Nisbet's Golf Yearbook. The other information was from a newspaper report I came across.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John,

Dont know of you are interested in 9 hole courses as well.

martin moor near Lincoln closed a couple of years ago. BobMac who is on here was the pro there.
owmby golf club shut last year and turned back to farmland
south park golf club took over from the closed south cliffs golf club you wrote about, the council shut it in 2000ish. 12 holes and the greens were vey good iirc.


Also if my sources are correct there are 3 more clubs in Lincolnshire with a serious possibility of closure this year.1 has just gone into administration and I really hope that they all pultt through and this time next year golfers are still playing on them.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi Lincoln,

Yes, trying I'm to record the history of all clubs and courses that have closed, including 9 holers. Some of the earlier clubs played over 6 holes.
I will see if I can find anything on Martin Moor and Owmby.
It's really sad that but there seems to be a lot of clubs in trouble at the moment. I have about 10 closures to add to the Golf's Missing Links website in the near future (I have to make sure that they have definitely closed before entering them).
John.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John.

Interesting site you have there.

Just a bit of "local knowledge" that you may not have picked up on.  Tooting Bec GC was also sometimes known as Pollards Hill GC.  OS maps drawn in the 1930's varied on what they called it.  By the late 1930's/early 1940's new housing was encroaching on the course and it had been completely disappeared by the early/mid 1950's. Everything that is apart from the clubhouse which was still selling good cheap beer and had several snooker tables when I joined for a short time in 1970.  Alas, that has now also been replaced by housing.

Were you also aware that The Addington GC had a second 18 hole course (on the other side of Shirley Church Road) that opened in 1923.  I believe that one was for summer use and the other for winter although which one was used by the ladies, and at what times, I don't know.  During World War Two, the New Course was appropriated for military purposes and in 1944 Croydon Corporation recommended it for compulsory purchase to alleviate a housing shortage.  Another golf course gone.

You have stumped me regarding the New Addington Golf Course.  Pity that there is no further info on name of road etc.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi Leftie,

Didn't realise Tooting Bec was known as Pollards Hill I thought they were seperate clubs. Was the clubhouse with the cheap ale Pollards Hill?

Ever since I started this research lark I have been a bit confused about the Addington courses. But I have checked a 1930s O.S map and I can see what you mean about The Addington course crossing Shirley Church Road towards what is now Shrublands Grove. I think this course is well worth a mention on the Golf's Missing Links website (didn't realise there was a winter and summer course)

The New Addington Club appears in the Golfer's Handbook in the 1930s but only the address is given (Quarter Deck). I'm beginning to think it may have been an Artisan club that played on one of the other Addington courses, but not sure!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Great site, never knew my course was the other side off the motorway to start with


----------



## Dodger (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

The former course on Lindisfarne is situated on great ground for a golf course.

Shame it is no more. My pal and a golfing partner lives on the island and we have often joked about opening it back up again!


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Cheers Dodger,

Seems like another course I need to add to the Golf's Missing Links website. If you have any further info please let me know. Do you know its exact location?


----------



## Dodger (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Cheers Dodger,

Seems like another course I need to add to the Golf's Missing Links website. If you have any further info please let me know. Do you know its exact location?
		
Click to expand...

It's on it.

Holy Island - Lindisfarne. Same place.

http://www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk/...land/320-holy-island-golf-club-northumberland


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Have to brush up on the geography, cheers.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I was always under the impression that it was the clubhouse of Pollards Hill GC.  Tooting Bec is quite a way from Pollards Hill but the map you gave matched up. Just to make sure I looked it up on www.old-maps.co.uk.  Some of the 1930's maps showed the land as Tooting Bec GC and others at a larger scale showed it as Pollards Hill GC.  On later maps it was Pollards Hill.

If there is any info you need about Addington courses, please ask.  All being well, I will be playing in a senior's friendly at The Add in a few months time and if the right gentleman (phrase used loosely as he is Welsh and an ex rugby player) is there, I will try to get a bit more info as I believe that he is doing a bit of research on the club.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Dodger said:



			The former course on Lindisfarne is situated on great ground for a golf course.

Shame it is no more. My pal and a golfing partner lives on the island and we have often joked about opening it back up again!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, must confess to looking at that land and thinking that is was superb site for a golf course.
Never realised that it once was.

The tees and greens of the Royal Isle of Wight course at The Duver, Bembridge can more or less still be seen. Another very natural site.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Have had a look at Old Maps and the Tooting Bec course on the 1914-20 map was near enough were the Harris Academy and School is nowadays. Pollards Hill in the 1930s is a bit further south of Galpin's Road.
I had a look at The Addington Golf Club history page yesterday and it answers the question about "New Addington" There is also a plan of the new course which I will have a go at copying, there are a couple of pictures of the course I would like to use, perhaps you could ask the Welsh gentleman if he has any pictures.


----------



## simmb (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John

Mountain Lakes just outside Cardiff closed last year. There is also a 9 hole course on the same site which the new owners have saved for now. Mountain lakes was the 18 hole course which is now some sort of activity ranch for kids, swings and slides all over the old 18th green, heartbreaking.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



simmb said:



			Hi John

Mountain Lakes just outside Cardiff closed last year. There is also a 9 hole course on the same site which the new owners have saved for now. Mountain lakes was the 18 hole course which is now some sort of activity ranch for kids, swings and slides all over the old 18th green, heartbreaking.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming the closure of Mountain Lakes, visited the site last year and everything seemed in limbo. I didn't include it on Golf's Missing Links because I wasn't sure it had actually closed. I will now include it. Do you know the date it closed?


----------



## simmb (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks for confirming the closure of Mountain Lakes, visited the site last year and everything seemed in limbo. I didn't include it on Golf's Missing Links because I wasn't sure it had actually closed. I will now include it. Do you know the date it closed?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't know the exact date I would guess it officially closed around June/July of last year.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hi John,

Dont know of you are interested in 9 hole courses as well.

martin moor near Lincoln closed a couple of years ago. BobMac who is on here was the pro there.
owmby golf club shut last year and turned back to farmland
south park golf club took over from the closed south cliffs golf club you wrote about, the council shut it in 2000ish. 12 holes and the greens were vey good iirc.


Also if my sources are correct there are 3 more clubs in Lincolnshire with a serious possibility of closure this year.1 has just gone into administration and I really hope that they all pultt through and this time next year golfers are still playing on them.
		
Click to expand...

Tried to contact Bobmac by email but not heard anything yet,


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



simmb said:



			Sorry I don't know the exact date I would guess it officially closed around June/July of last year.
		
Click to expand...

Is the Castell Heights nine hole course under threat?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Foxholer said:



			I believe that was Bearwood - apparently a 9-holer close to, but not to be confused with, Bearwood Lakes.
		
Click to expand...

Still there - at Sindlesham - pass it on my way to the office.  Went in one day thinking it was where @Ethan plays - and that got me wondering...I soon guessed it couldn't be Bearwood Lakes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I'm guessing you are more interested in current or recent clubs disappearing - as there will be lots relocating (present day and historically) rather than folding.  However Eastwood Golf Club is interesting for more than the move - it moved as the suburbs of Glasgow developed and the GC moved south onto the moors.  

They also claim to be originators of 3-ball medal group!

http://www.eastwoodgolfclub.co.uk/club_history/


----------



## simmb (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Is the Castell Heights nine hole course under threat?
		
Click to expand...

Not that I am aware of, the new owners have done a bit of work on it since the handover. So that suggests to me they are keen to keep it up and running.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Still there - at Sindlesham - pass it on my way to the office.  Went in one day thinking it was where @Ethan plays - and that got me wondering...I soon guessed it couldn't be Bearwood Lakes.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused - is Bearwood still in existence?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			I'm confused - is Bearwood still in existence?
		
Click to expand...

Yup - well was a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.bearwoodgolfclub.com/


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yup - well was a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.bearwoodgolfclub.com/

Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming that - I was just about to add it to the GML website


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Great website :thup:
I was really surprised to a Clifton Golf Club (gtr manchester ) Listed. I grew up a couple of minutes away from the site which is now a housing estate. 
Also couldn't believe the amount of courses that existed on the fylde coast, especially around the Cleveleys area.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Qwerty said:



			Great website :thup:
I was really surprised to a Clifton Golf Club (gtr manchester ) Listed. I grew up a couple of minutes away from the site which is now a housing estate. 
Also couldn't believe the amount of courses that existed on the fylde coast, especially around the Cleveleys area.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, glad you like the website.


----------



## Sweep (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John,
I have tried to send you comprehensive information on Bagden Hall Golf Club, Scissett, West Yorkshire, but it seems your website thinks I am sending spam. If you would PM me with an email address, I would be happy to send you as much information as you need.
Congratulations on a great website!


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

John, might I suggest you edit the thread title as some people might bypass it who would otherwise be interested in reading your site.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Spuddy said:



			John, might I suggest you edit the thread title as some people might bypass it who would otherwise be interested in reading your site.
		
Click to expand...

Agree - I was bypassing it - until my curiosity got to me over 'who is this John Llewellyn guy who is generating postings?'


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 27, 2014)

*Lost Golf Courses*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Agree - I was bypassing it - until my curiosity got to me over 'who is this John Llewellyn guy who is generating postings?'
		
Click to expand...

OK guys I'll change it, sorry but I'm a new lounger, so I will try and find the correct "button" to make the amendment.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Agree - I was bypassing it - until my curiosity got to me over 'who is this John Llewellyn guy who is generating postings?'
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to sound dim but I can't see how you edit the title of the thread, can you help? If not I will start a new thread with a more appropriate title.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Sorry to sound dim but I can't see how you edit the title of the thread, can you help? If not I will start a new thread with a more appropriate title.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno - sorry   Send PM to mods?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

John, fascinating website, especially when I found that there were golf courses where I used to work, live and went to school that I know nothing about!  

As regards Elmstead Golf Club, given its location, did that get incorporated into Sundridge Park Golf Club?  The map is a little confusing but the location of the railway stations suggests to me it might be.

http://www.spgc.co.uk/sundridge-park-golf-club-heritage.asp


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Blue in Munich said:



			John, fascinating website, especially when I found that there were golf courses where I used to work, live and went to school that I know nothing about!  

As regards Elmstead Golf Club, given its location, did that get incorporated into Sundridge Park Golf Club?  The map is a little confusing but the location of the railway stations suggests to me it might be.

http://www.spgc.co.uk/sundridge-park-golf-club-heritage.asp

Click to expand...

Thanks, glad you like the website.

With regard to Elmstead I will take the current map off the website and replace it with an OS map.

I have had a look at the Sundridge Park website to see if I could find a history section, but there is little information regarding its past. I realise that a Centenary Book was published in 2001 and there is probably more information in that, unfortunately I don't have a copy. 

Do you think it's possible that Sundridge Park had an earlier course? looking at early OS maps it could have done.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Fascinating work John, superb effort. 
I can't believe that the village I grew up in and lived for 25 years had a golf course on a piece of "wasteland" we used to play on that we called "the whins" was the site of a course. Only now looking at googlemap satellite view can you actually see that there has been something there. 

Yours
Astonished Crossgates, Fife [former] resident :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks, glad you like the website.

With regard to Elmstead I will take the current map off the website and replace it with an OS map.

I have had a look at the Sundridge Park website to see if I could find a history section, but there is little information regarding its past. I realise that a Centenary Book was published in 2001 and there is probably more information in that, unfortunately I don't have a copy. 

Do you think it's possible that Sundridge Park had an earlier course? looking at early OS maps it could have done.
		
Click to expand...

I was brought up a few miles away and used to play there.  From your description of the distance from the railway stations and the new map (you don't hang about, do you!  ) with the reference to Garden Wood I suspect it is.  Garden Wood is pretty much smack in the middle of the current 36 hole set up at Sundridge Park, which would mean Elmstead Golf Club could have been part of what is now Sundridge Park.  In addition to that, the Sundridge Park Manor shown could fairly be described as a Mansion, the address of N. Lewis, who was the secretary.  My knowledge of the area is not encyclopaedic, but I can't think of too many other mansions in that area.  Here's a link to the manor, the fairway in front of the manor on the rolling slides is the 14th East.

http://www.sundridgepark.com

The Manor is also a 1/4 of a mile from Elmstead Woods Station & 3/4 of a mile from Sundridge Park station.  The West course runs around the back of the mansion, the East course around the front; if you drew a line from the clubhouse on Google to Elmstead Woods station, the East course is pretty much below the line, the West course above it.  I can't say there's an obvious 9 holes around the Manor that strike me as a old course, but I would like to know now.  As Sundridge Park say they grew in stages, the answer may lie in that book.  If I get invited to the match there this year I will make some enquiries unless you solve it first.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

There used to be a great 9 hole course associated with Gloucester Ski Centre, will see if I can find any more info on it for you.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Liqdaddymac said:



			There used to be a great 9 hole course associated with Gloucester Ski Centre, will see if I can find any more info on it for you.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it may still be there! Last time I saw it, it was massively overgrown and was told a developer bought the land. The 18 hold course on the other side of the club is going strong so maybe they took control of it ?


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

You may also be able to find a bit more info and Photos for Cheltenham Golf club by looking at the club history part of my club 

http://www.cotswoldhills-golfclub.com/club/history/
And loads of historic pics
http://gooseeye.zenfolio.com/f689815462

interestingly, Ive won the Turnbull cup which is the first comp you listed on the Cheltenham golf club history


----------



## Leftie (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Elmstead Woods was incorporated into the 36 hole Sundridge Park golf club many years ago.

I'll try to dig out a bit more info later.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Leftie said:



			Elmstead Woods was incorporated into the 36 hole Sundridge Park golf club many years ago.

I'll try to dig out a bit more info later.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks! that would answer a few questions, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Liqdaddymac said:



			There used to be a great 9 hole course associated with Gloucester Ski Centre, will see if I can find any more info on it for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, a new one on me, look forward to receiving more info, particularly name and dates.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



GreiginFife said:



			Fascinating work John, superb effort. 
I can't believe that the village I grew up in and lived for 25 years had a golf course on a piece of "wasteland" we used to play on that we called "the whins" was the site of a course. Only now looking at googlemap satellite view can you actually see that there has been something there. 

Yours
Astonished Crossgates, Fife [former] resident :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I get this response a lot, particularly with the older clubs.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Lamer wood - gone but not missed.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Lamer wood - gone but not missed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, there is an entry for Lamerwood on the website bit I would like more info if poss, particularly some "now pictures" and a scorecard.


----------



## Slab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Have to agree, great site

Weird that I used to live in Fife and drive by a stretch of road regularly saying that would be a good place for a wee course... only to find that there did used to be one right on that very spot!


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Slab said:



			Have to agree, great site

Weird that I used to live in Fife and drive by a stretch of road regularly saying that would be a good place for a wee course... only to find that there did used to be one right on that very spot!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, which course was it?


----------



## Slab (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Cheers, which course was it?
		
Click to expand...

It was Valleyfield


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Slab said:



			It was Valleyfield
		
Click to expand...

Is that the old Torryburn course Alan? Original site of Dunfermline Golf Club which is now at Pitfirrane, Crossford.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



GreiginFife said:



			Is that the old Torryburn course Alan? Original site of Dunfermline Golf Club which is now at Pitfirrane, Crossford.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I believe Dunfermline did play there.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Leftie said:



			Elmstead Woods was incorporated into the 36 hole Sundridge Park golf club many years ago.

I'll try to dig out a bit more info later.
		
Click to expand...

OK John and Blue in M.  A little more info and thoughts re Elmstead Woods and Sundridge Park.

As far as I can make out at the moment, the original 18 hole Sundridge Park course was mainly the current West Course.  A 9 hole course was introduced later for "The Ladies" and I suspect that it was basically to the west of the track leading up to the "Mansion" that now incorporates holes 1, 9 - 11, 15 - 18 of the East Course.  The current remaining 10 holes on the East (2 - 8, 12 - 14) I think would have been the Elmstead Woods course. The current yardage for these 10 holes is approx 4000 with only one par 3 so I suspect that holes 7 and 8 may have been additions over the years and obviously changes to the layouts on the other holes.  

I'll have to make myself busy at the club an see if they have any more info on the original course layouts.

You may have already seen the club brochure http://issuu.com/pinnaclegroup/docs/sundridgepark_2012 pages 6 and 7 (some name dropping there including the ubiquitous Mr Balfour (see Tooting Bec)).  You will probably see what I mean about the layout of the holes by looking at the score card maps shown on pages 10 and 11 but beware, proof reader's error.  The course shown as the East on the East page 10 is in fact the West and vica versa. 

hth


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Leftie said:



			OK John and Blue in M.  A little more info and thoughts re Elmstead Woods and Sundridge Park.

As far as I can make out at the moment, the original 18 hole Sundridge Park course was mainly the current West Course.  A 9 hole course was introduced later for "The Ladies" and I suspect that it was basically to the west of the track leading up to the "Mansion" that now incorporates holes 1, 9 - 11, 15 - 18 of the East Course.  The current remaining 10 holes on the East (2 - 8, 12 - 14) I think would have been the Elmstead Woods course. The current yardage for these 10 holes is approx 4000 with only one par 3 so I suspect that holes 7 and 8 may have been additions over the years and obviously changes to the layouts on the other holes.  

I'll have to make myself busy at the club an see if they have any more info on the original course layouts.

You may have already seen the club brochure http://issuu.com/pinnaclegroup/docs/sundridgepark_2012 pages 6 and 7 (some name dropping there including the ubiquitous Mr Balfour (see Tooting Bec)).  You will probably see what I mean about the layout of the holes by looking at the score card maps shown on pages 10 and 11 but beware, proof reader's error.  The course shown as the East on the East page 10 is in fact the West and vica versa. 

hth
		
Click to expand...

Had not seen the brochure but it was interesting to note that "Sundridge Park amalgamated with Elmstead Woods in 1928 and a new 18 hole course was designed"

Look forward to your findings!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Leftie said:



			OK John and Blue in M.  A little more info and thoughts re Elmstead Woods and Sundridge Park.

As far as I can make out at the moment, the original 18 hole Sundridge Park course was mainly the current West Course.  A 9 hole course was introduced later for "The Ladies" and I suspect that it was basically to the west of the track leading up to the "Mansion" that now incorporates holes 1, 9 - 11, 15 - 18 of the East Course.  The current remaining 10 holes on the East (2 - 8, 12 - 14) I think would have been the Elmstead Woods course. The current yardage for these 10 holes is approx 4000 with only one par 3 so I suspect that holes 7 and 8 may have been additions over the years and obviously changes to the layouts on the other holes.  

I'll have to make myself busy at the club an see if they have any more info on the original course layouts.

You may have already seen the club brochure http://issuu.com/pinnaclegroup/docs/sundridgepark_2012 pages 6 and 7 (some name dropping there including the ubiquitous Mr Balfour (see Tooting Bec)).  You will probably see what I mean about the layout of the holes by looking at the score card maps shown on pages 10 and 11 but beware, proof reader's error.  The course shown as the East on the East page 10 is in fact the West and vica versa. 

hth
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Leftie.  Looking at John's site last night with the new map, and with the description that the course was north of Garden Wood and a quick look at Google maps showing Garden Wood just east of the Manor I'd actually come to the way of thinking that Elmstead lay between the Manor and the railway line on the West course.  How does the following route grab you; 7, 8, 9, 10, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6?  Start & finish just east of the Manor in some sort of a loop, and much more undulating land that might have meant it was less suitable for other uses so more readily available for a golf course.  Also nearer to the Elmstead area than Bromley or Sundridge Park so possibly lends itself more to the name?  Could be completely wrong (won't be the first time) but from that map info that seemed the most likely to me if Garden Wood hasn't "moved".  Be interested to know what you find out.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Duckster said:



			Charnock Richard went around Sept last year after Dave Wheelan bought it to use as Wigan's new training ground.
		
Click to expand...

Has the course finally closed, have the football club moved in?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Siren said:



			Garnant - Swansea
Belmont - Hereford
		
Click to expand...

Just to let everyone know, following comments from fellow loungers I will be starting a new thread tomorrow with a more suitable title.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Another one that appears to be on the way out is Purley Chase near Nuneaton.  I used to be a member there but the owners at the time dumped half of the crap removed when the M6 Toll was built between the fairways.  Lorries used to just drive across the course without warning when you were playing.  It would seem that things have gone downhill ever since.

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/ne...er-future-north-warwickshire-2822754#comments

http://companycheck.co.uk/company/03044168

It's a shame really because when I first joined they were about to host a Europro tour event.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



sweatysock41 said:



			Another one that appears to be on the way out is Purley Chase near Nuneaton.  I used to be a member there but the owners at the time dumped half of the crap removed when the M6 Toll was built between the fairways.  Lorries used to just drive across the course without warning when you were playing.  It would seem that things have gone downhill ever since.

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/ne...er-future-north-warwickshire-2822754#comments

http://companycheck.co.uk/company/03044168

It's a shame really because when I first joined they were about to host a Europro tour event.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the links, it does look as though its the end of the road for Purley Chase. If you do get confirmation of its closure please let me know.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Blue in Munich said:



			How does the following route grab you; 7, 8, 9, 10, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6?  Start & finish just east of the Manor in some sort of a loop, and much more undulating land that might have meant it was less suitable for other uses so more readily available for a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Wow.  Great thinking Blue.  To be honest, I'd be knackered after 9 holes on that combination, let alone 18.  Just to put this into perspective, the top part of that area (4th and 8th) were (as I understand it) built from spoil from the railway tunnel that runs along side the 4th and 8th.  This explains why in heavy rain water appears halfway down the fairways on both holes.  I'm still going with the club brochure at the moment though where the present West course was the original Sundridge course but that might have been  before the landfill contract was up for grabs.  

I'll keep on digging.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Lamer wood - gone but not missed.
		
Click to expand...

Have you any pictures of the course?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Liqdaddymac said:



			Looks like it may still be there! Last time I saw it, it was massively overgrown and was told a developer bought the land. The 18 hold course on the other side of the club is going strong so maybe they took control of it ?
		
Click to expand...

Played on it many times when I was a teenager, a long time ago.  More of a pitch and putt than a full 9 hole course if I recall correctly.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Excellent website.  Admirable work.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Snelly said:



			Excellent website.  Admirable work.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot, much appreciated.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 29, 2014)

*Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeared*

Iâ€™ve been asked to start a new thread by fellow loungers, the title on the last one didnâ€™t fit the criteria.
Thanks to everyone who contributed to my last request for information on recently closed courses. If anyone (including former members etc) can help with further information I would love to hear from you.  
If you prefer you can "Contact Us" with information through my free website Golf's Missing Links - www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk
If anyone can add any information to the defunct courses that already appear on the website it would be much appreciated.


----------



## delc (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeared*

Think you are going to have a busy year!  Courses or clubs that I know are under threat of closure include Basingstoke Golf Club, Blue Mountain in Bracknell, Ruislip Golf Club and Uxbridge Golf Club.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeared*



delc said:



			Think you are going to have a busy year!  Courses or clubs that I know are under threat of closure include Basingstoke Golf Club, Blue Mountain in Bracknell, Ruislip Golf Club and Uxbridge Golf Club.
		
Click to expand...

Things are really tough at the moment, let's hope the clubs you mention survive, a lot of clubs are struggling.


----------



## delc (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeared*



John Llewellyn said:



			Things are really tough at the moment, let's hope the clubs you mention survive, a lot of clubs are struggling.
		
Click to expand...

All of the clubs I mentioned are under threat of redevelopment. Basingstoke and Blue Mountain for housing estates, and Ruislip and Uxbridge by HS2 in the short term, but I doubt that they remain as viable courses and are also likely to be turned into housing estates to accommodate all the immigrants the last Labour Government allowed to flood into our once green and pleasant land!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeared*



delc said:



			All of the clubs I mentioned are under threat of redevelopment. Basingstoke and Blue Mountain for housing estates, and Ruislip and Uxbridge by HS2 in the short term, but I doubt that they remain as viable courses and are also likely to be turned into housing estates to accommodate all the immigrants the last Labour Government allowed to flood into our once green and pleasant land! 

Click to expand...

So you're suggesting what, we change the rules on this?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeared*

Aylesbury Golf Centre, in Bierton on the Leighton Buzzard Rd, closed last April. It opened in 1991, I think, as a 9 hole course designed by Terry Benwell. In 1998 the course was extended to 18 holes. It was never a popular course, being very flat and fairly featureless although there were some quite tough holes.
There was a fairly decent number of competitions but the numbers playing rarely exceeded 30. Male membership hovered around the 120 mark with about 20 Ladies and a handful of Juniors.
I was a member from 1993 until 2008 in 2 stints, a break for injury and Fatherhood from 2001-2004.
Membership declined through the years, there was next to no investment in the course and the "Clubhouse" - and old Farm building kitted out with changing rooms,Pro shop and bar and known as Bob's Barn. With a small membership the Barn's catering side always struggled and was eventually taken over by a local pub and converted to a restaurant. It was about this time, late 2012, that the decision as made to close the club. It was losing in the region of Â£2000 a month and there was no chance of a rescue. The club had been on the market but the only interest was in the Barn and the adjoining Driving range.
In March 2013 the doors closed. The majority of members joined Aylesbury Park Golf Club,  a club in danger itself due to the proposed High Speed rail link planned for the area.
The range at Bierton is still operational, probably as it's the only range within 10 miles of Aylesbury and the Barn is still being run by the local pub.
Never the best course but it's where I started playing, it has my name on the Captain's Day Honours board twice and many a happy our was spent on the course and in the bar.


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Have you any pictures of the course?
		
Click to expand...

I'll try and take some at the weekend and post them.....I think I've also got an old course planner I can post to you if you like. I'll dig it out.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeared*



Imurg said:



			Aylesbury Golf Centre, in Bierton on the Leighton Buzzard Rd, closed last April. It opened in 1991, I think, as a 9 hole course designed by Terry Benwell. In 1998 the course was extended to 18 holes. It was never a popular course, being very flat and fairly featureless although there were some quite tough holes.
There was a fairly decent number of competitions but the numbers playing rarely exceeded 30. Male membership hovered around the 120 mark with about 20 Ladies and a handful of Juniors.
I was a member from 1993 until 2008 in 2 stints, a break for injury and Fatherhood from 2001-2004.
Membership declined through the years, there was next to no investment in the course and the "Clubhouse" - and old Farm building kitted out with changing rooms,Pro shop and bar and known as Bob's Barn. With a small membership the Barn's catering side always struggled and was eventually taken over by a local pub and converted to a restaurant. It was about this time, late 2012, that the decision as made to close the club. It was losing in the region of Â£2000 a month and there was no chance of a rescue. The club had been on the market but the only interest was in the Barn and the adjoining Driving range.
In March 2013 the doors closed. The majority of members joined Aylesbury Park Golf Club,  a club in danger itself due to the proposed High Speed rail link planned for the area.
The range at Bierton is still operational, probably as it's the only range within 10 miles of Aylesbury and the Barn is still being run by the local pub.
Never the best course but it's where I started playing, it has my name on the Captain's Day Honours board twice and many a happy our was spent on the course and in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know about AGC. It's a carbon copy of what's happening at the many clubs that are struggling. Thanks again for the info I will include it on the GML website,


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



rickg said:



			I'll try and take some at the weekend and post them.....I think I've also got an old course planner I can post to you if you like. I'll dig it out.
		
Click to expand...

Would really appreciate it. Will send you a PM with my address.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Golf Clubs and Courses that have disappeared*



Imurg said:



			Aylesbury Golf Centre, in Bierton on the Leighton Buzzard Rd, closed last April. It opened in 1991, I think, as a 9 hole course designed by Terry Benwell. In 1998 the course was extended to 18 holes. It was never a popular course, being very flat and fairly featureless although there were some quite tough holes.
There was a fairly decent number of competitions but the numbers playing rarely exceeded 30. Male membership hovered around the 120 mark with about 20 Ladies and a handful of Juniors.
I was a member from 1993 until 2008 in 2 stints, a break for injury and Fatherhood from 2001-2004.
Membership declined through the years, there was next to no investment in the course and the "Clubhouse" - and old Farm building kitted out with changing rooms,Pro shop and bar and known as Bob's Barn. With a small membership the Barn's catering side always struggled and was eventually taken over by a local pub and converted to a restaurant. It was about this time, late 2012, that the decision as made to close the club. It was losing in the region of Â£2000 a month and there was no chance of a rescue. The club had been on the market but the only interest was in the Barn and the adjoining Driving range.
In March 2013 the doors closed. The majority of members joined Aylesbury Park Golf Club,  a club in danger itself due to the proposed High Speed rail link planned for the area.
The range at Bierton is still operational, probably as it's the only range within 10 miles of Aylesbury and the Barn is still being run by the local pub.
Never the best course but it's where I started playing, it has my name on the Captain's Day Honours board twice and many a happy our was spent on the course and in the bar.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you received my earlier reply but thanks for the info. I will add it to the website


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Foxholer said:



			I believe that was Bearwood - apparently a 9-holer close to, but not to be confused with, Bearwood Lakes.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know when Reading FC are moving in?


----------



## cookelad (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Often said Nantwich should have (and surprised there isn't) a golf course, turn out once upon a time there was, that's not where I would have put it though, that's a bit too close to flooding river and the Brine Baths Hotel was there for a reason! (probably why it closed)

The original Crewe course off Weston Lane again I can understand that closure as most of those fields in that area are prone to being waterlogged too despite not being close to a river!


----------



## JCW (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

In my area I know of the following 

1 Dorset Heights in Blandford 
2 Cheddington Court near Dorchester Dorset 
3 Iford Bridge 9 hole 
4 Fleming Park in Eastleigh Hants 
5 Dunwood Manor 

that's it for the time being


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



JCW said:



			In my area I know of the following 

1 Dorset Heights in Blandford 
2 Cheddington Court near Dorchester Dorset 
3 Iford Bridge 9 hole 
4 Fleming Park in Eastleigh Hants 
5 Dunwood Manor 

that's it for the time being
		
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for the information. I need to enter Dorset Heights and Iford Bridge to the GML website. The other three are already on.


----------



## chrisg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

nice website.... you list quite a few round here, including where I'm sat now in my living room!!!!


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



chrisg said:



			nice website.... you list quite a few round here, including where I'm sat now in my living room!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fore! where are you then?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			If anyone (former members etc) can help with information regarding recently closed courses I would love to hear from them. 
Please "Contact Me" with information through my free website Golf's Missing Links www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk
Unfortunately there seems to be a glut of recent closures and I would like to record the history of the clubs on the website before they disappear into the ether.
		
Click to expand...

This ones gone now :

http://www.ukgolfguide.com/thamesview-golf-centre


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Leftie said:



			Wow.  Great thinking Blue.  To be honest, I'd be knackered after 9 holes on that combination, let alone 18.  Just to put this into perspective, the top part of that area (4th and 8th) were (as I understand it) built from spoil from the railway tunnel that runs along side the 4th and 8th.  This explains why in heavy rain water appears halfway down the fairways on both holes.  I'm still going with the club brochure at the moment though where the present West course was the original Sundridge course but that might have been  before the landfill contract was up for grabs.  

I'll keep on digging.
		
Click to expand...

Leftie, you and me both; much as I love playing the West course, you'd need a mountain goat to carry your clubs twice round that 9.  Never gave it a thought that it might have been built up from tunnel spoil, but as you say it might explain the drainage issues. Look forward to hearing what you find out.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks a lot for the information. I need to enter Dorset Heights and Iford Bridge to the GML website. The other three are already on.
		
Click to expand...

Another quik question please. Is Iford Bridge Playgolf Bournemouth?


----------



## Pipetwister (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John, I've got a score card that also show the layout at Fleming Park if it is of any use to you.


----------



## chrisg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Fore! where are you then?
		
Click to expand...

Ardsley golf course - pre WW2 apparently!

And just found this on the village website (which I've never looked at before!!!)
http://www.ardsleyresidents.com/ardsley-history.html


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Pipetwister said:



			Hi John, I've got a score card that also show the layout at Fleming Park if it is of any use to you.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thank you, I would very much like a scorecard of Fleming Park to put on the website. What's the best way of getting it to me. Can I PM you with my email address or postal address?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 31, 2014)

spongebob59 said:



			This ones gone now :

http://www.ukgolfguide.com/thamesview-golf-centre

Click to expand...

Hi there, do you know the closure date (was it 2013 of 2014) 

Thanks.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 31, 2014)

Heres one for you, it closed a couple of years ago now, such a shame it was a great track
http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/reymers..._become_farmland_after_site_is_sold_1_1201761


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 31, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Heres one for you, it closed a couple of years ago now, such a shame it was a great track
http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/reymers..._become_farmland_after_site_is_sold_1_1201761

Click to expand...

Thank you. There is an entry on the Golf's Missing Links website, just type in Norfolk Golf & Country Club in the search facility and you will see it. 
if anyone has a card and/or planner for the course, or any recent pictures of the site I would love to include them on the website.


----------



## shivas irons (Jan 31, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			Thank you. There is an entry on the Golf's Missing Links website, just type in Norfolk Golf & Country Club in the search facility and you will see it. 
if anyone has a card and/or planner for the course, or any recent pictures of the site I would love to include them on the website.
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome, the course is not to far from me so I will ask the farmer (yes its farmland now!) If its ok to take some photos and I'll email them to you.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 31, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			Your welcome, the course is not to far from me so I will ask the farmer (yes its farmland now!) If its ok to take some photos and I'll email them to you.
		
Click to expand...

Much appreciated, thanks for your help and fingers crossed with the farmer, look forward to receiving the pictures and posting them on the website.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Pipetwister said:



			Hi John, I've got a score card that also show the layout at Fleming Park if it is of any use to you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



mashleyR7 said:



			Homelands, Ashford 

Click to expand...

It says for the foreseeable on the website, so it may be returning?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Pipetwister said:



			Hi John, I've got a score card that also show the layout at Fleming Park if it is of any use to you.
		
Click to expand...

The scorecard and course planner are now on the website.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 2, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			If anyone (former members etc) can help with information regarding recently closed courses I would love to hear from them. 
Please "Contact Me" with information through my free website Golf's Missing Links www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk
Unfortunately there seems to be a glut of recent closures and I would like to record the history of the clubs on the website before they disappear into the ether.
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone give me information on Purley Chase Golf Club (is it closed), Tamworth Municipal, Martin Moor and Owmby (both in Lincolnshire)


----------



## rickg (Feb 3, 2014)

John, here are some of the Lamerwood photos, including the course planner.
 I'll try and take some more, but the pathway was flooded at the weekend and I didnt have my wellies. Please feel free to use any that you like.

http://s752.photobucket.com/user/rickg_01/library/Golf/Lamerwood


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2014)

Vaul Golf Club - Isle of Tiree.  Not quite 'disappeared' but trying very hard not to be noticed (pic 1).  Is this as flat and featureless as golf gets - though the very flatness makes it quite difficult.  Actually other holes are not quite so 'confusing' (pic 2)- it's a glorious little 9-hole course on a glorious little island.  I think it used to be 18 holes until about 1911 when 18 were consolidated into 9 (it's laid out on machair - common grazing land) and land not required went back to the machair.

You start close to one side of island (pic 1) and play to other side (pic 2) and back again


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2014)

rickg said:



			John, here are some of the Lamerwood photos, including the course planner.
 I'll try and take some more, but the pathway was flooded at the weekend and I didnt have my wellies. Please feel free to use any that you like.

http://s752.photobucket.com/user/rickg_01/library/Golf/Lamerwood

Click to expand...

I was invited to play at Lamerwood a few weeks before we moved to Inverness, It was a client that was something to do with a Jap bank. a couple of Cricket mates played it a fair bit and always rated it highly.

Wish i had played it now, was too busy with the move at the time.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 3, 2014)

rickg said:



			John, here are some of the Lamerwood photos, including the course planner.
 I'll try and take some more, but the pathway was flooded at the weekend and I didnt have my wellies. Please feel free to use any that you like.

http://s752.photobucket.com/user/rickg_01/library/Golf/Lamerwood

Click to expand...

Excellent, thanks very much, I think you may need a snorkel as well.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 3, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Vaul Golf Club - Isle of Tiree.  Not quite 'disappeared' but trying very hard not to be noticed (pic 1).  Is this as flat and featureless as golf gets - though the very flatness makes it quite difficult.  Actually other holes are not quite so 'confusing' (pic 2)- it's a glorious little 9-hole course on a glorious little island.  I think it used to be 18 holes until about 1911 when 18 were consolidated into 9 (it's laid out on machair - common grazing land) and land not required went back to the machair.

You start close to one side of island (pic 1) and play to other side (pic 2) and back again

View attachment 9005
View attachment 9006

Click to expand...

Let's hope it can keep going!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			Hi there, do you know the closure date (was it 2013 of 2014) 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Last year I think, remember seeing a snippet in one of the free locals.


----------



## JCW (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Iford was a 9 hole and I learn to play there , it closed and part of the course ( 4 holes ) is now part of Christchurch Golf Centre , only one green of the course still remains , bit of info for you to add as a footnote maybe ...................EYG


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			Let's hope it can keep going!
		
Click to expand...

Ooops - It's in no trouble - it's vibrant.  My post was a bad play on word on 'disappeared' in the OP title - as the course is so flat it's nearly 'disappeared'.


----------



## Ista (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Has the course finally closed, have the football club moved in?
		
Click to expand...

Its closed last August but work hasn't started on the training facilities yet. There was another 9 hole course a mile down the road called  Charnock Brow which I believe has also closed due to the land owners wanting to sell the farm buildings and converted farm land the course was built on.


----------



## Crow (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John,

Here's one for you, a short lived 9 holer on the edge of Leicester Forest East in Leicestershire, had you blinked you'd probably have missed its very existence.

GolfShake seems to have the most information about it; 2,200 yards, par 31, but no scorecard.
http://www.golfshake.com/course/view/15197/Kingstand_Golf_Country_Club.html

The layout still shows up on Google Maps although it's apparently housing now.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Ista said:



			Its closed last August but work hasn't started on the training facilities yet. There was another 9 hole course a mile down the road called  Charnock Brow which I believe has also closed due to the land owners wanting to sell the farm buildings and converted farm land the course was built on.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information. I assume it will be only a matter of time before the work starts on the training ground. I will put something together for Charnock Brow and enter it on the GML website in due course.


----------



## Crow (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Crow said:



			Hi John,

Here's one for you, a short lived 9 holer on the edge of Leicester Forest East in Leicestershire, had you blinked you'd probably have missed its very existence.

GolfShake seems to have the most information about it; 2,200 yards, par 31, but no scorecard.
http://www.golfshake.com/course/view/15197/Kingstand_Golf_Country_Club.html

The layout still shows up on Google Maps although it's apparently housing now.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops, forgot to put the name on: Kingstand Golf & Country Club


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I haven't read this thread so not sure if it has been mentioned, but St Georges Hill had a second 18 at one time. It closed/reduced to 9 holes after the second world war, through lack of demand.


----------



## ADB (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John - Pyecombe GC had a ladies 9 hole links separate to the 'main' course when opened in 1894. Undue how long it remained being played but has long since gone.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Crow said:



			Whoops, forgot to put the name on: Kingstand Golf & Country Club
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Any idea when it may have closed. I will put something together and add it to the website in the next day or so.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



richart said:



			I haven't read this thread so not sure if it has been mentioned, but St Georges Hill had a second 18 at one time. It closed/reduced to 9 holes after the second world war, through lack of demand.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, had no idea of the second eighteen. Had a quick look on the club website and it does mention it. I will contact my Harry Colt friend to see if has anything on it. I will PM you if I find anything.
John.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks. Any idea when it may have closed. I will put something together and add it to the website in the next day or so.
		
Click to expand...

Within the last 12 months. Sheep currently grazing the course but the housing being developed adjacent to the course will, I understand, extend onto the site. Opened in early '90s and provided a handy pay & play opportunity for newcomers to the game.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



snaphookwedge said:



			Hi John - Pyecombe GC had a ladies 9 hole links separate to the 'main' course when opened in 1894. Undue how long it remained being played but has long since gone.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, thanks for the information regarding the seperate ladies' course at Pyecombe. It's mentioned on the club website as being "across the main road" from the main course. I will put something together and include a piece on the Golf's Missing Links website.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

John (and B in M).  I've got some more info on Elmstead Woods GC and changes over the years at Sundridge Park

Elmstead Woods GC was formed in 1907 as a 9 holes (played twice) and occupied the parkland to the south of the Mansion.   The area is now holes 2 - 8 and 12 - 14 of the current East course.  Original entrance fee for full members was 1 guinea (Â£1.05) and annual subs 3 1/2 guineas.

The original Sundridge Park 18 holes comprised the current 1 - 3, 10 - 18 of the West.  The rest of the course was in a triangle to the north of New Street Hill (as is now) and bounded on the other two sides by the railway lines.  This area is now covered by housing.

The 9 hole course for the ladies was to the west of the current West course and is now some tennis courts and allotments.

So effectively, Elmstead Woods GC has disappeared but in a new guise, 8 holes of the original Sundridge Park West course have gone as have the 9 hole ladies course.

John, I will get a bit more info scanned and PM'd to you soon.


----------



## Crow (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

A couple of links with a scorecards for Kingstand Golf Club, not sure how long it will stay up now the club is closed.

http://www.mygolfexperience.com/ViewGolfCourse.asp?clubID=1589&courseID=1552
http://www.oobgolf.com/courses/scorecard.php?id=28479


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Crow said:



			A couple of links with a scorecards for Kingstand Golf Club, not sure how long it will stay up now the club is closed.

http://www.mygolfexperience.com/ViewGolfCourse.asp?clubID=1589&courseID=1552
http://www.oobgolf.com/courses/scorecard.php?id=28479

Click to expand...


Thanks for the links. The course must have undergone a few changes in its short life. The two above differ and I have found another one as well. Anyway I have put one of the scorecards on now if you want to take a look.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Leftie said:



			John (and B in M).  I've got some more info on Elmstead Woods GC and changes over the years at Sundridge Park

Elmstead Woods GC was formed in 1907 as a 9 holes (played twice) and occupied the parkland to the south of the Mansion.   The area is now holes 2 - 8 and 12 - 14 of the current East course.  Original entrance fee for full members was 1 guinea (Â£1.05) and annual subs 3 1/2 guineas.

The original Sundridge Park 18 holes comprised the current 1 - 3, 10 - 18 of the West.  The rest of the course was in a triangle to the north of New Street Hill (as is now) and bounded on the other two sides by the railway lines.  This area is now covered by housing.

The 9 hole course for the ladies was to the west of the current West course and is now some tennis courts and allotments.

So effectively, Elmstead Woods GC has disappeared but in a new guise, 8 holes of the original Sundridge Park West course have gone as have the 9 hole ladies course.

John, I will get a bit more info scanned and PM'd to you soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information confirming the location of the Elmstead course. I had no idea that the ladies had a seperate nine-hole course. Was this the Sundridge Ladies Club or the Elmstead Ladies? I will include an entry on the Golf's Missing Links website for the defunct ladies course. 
Look forward to the new info.
John.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks for the links. The course must have undergone a few changes in its short life. The two above differ and I have found another one as well. Anyway I have put one of the scorecards on now if you want to take a look.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly must have changed since I last played there approx 12-15 years ago. At that time the 1st was a par 4 and the 8th a par 5. Overall it was significantly longer than 2200 yards.


----------



## Crow (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



MetalMickie said:



			Certainly must have changed since I last played there approx 12-15 years ago. At that time the 1st was a par 4 and the 8th a par 5. Overall it was significantly longer than 2200 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Was the range there then?

Maybe they squeezed the course a bit to fit in the range in the hope that that would bring more income?


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Interesting clip here on golf club closure in Scotland, amusing the kids firing snow at Monty 
http://news.stv.tv/east-central/241...loses-as-gleneagles-counts-down-to-ryder-cup/


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Crow said:



			Was the range there then?

Maybe they squeezed the course a bit to fit in the range in the hope that that would bring more income?
		
Click to expand...

Yes the range was there in the early days then, I believe, it became the basis of the gym/fitness centre. I don't think they ever really promoted the range which was a shame considering the lack of such facilities in and around Leicester.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



shivas irons said:



			Interesting clip here on golf club closure in Scotland, amusing the kids firing snow at Monty 
http://news.stv.tv/east-central/241...loses-as-gleneagles-counts-down-to-ryder-cup/

Click to expand...

Monty didn't look to pleased! I have included a piece on Golf's Missing Links for Lothianburn.


----------



## chrisg (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I think this one is a gonner - website says undergoing refurbishment but has been like that all year (at least) and I was told they were "considering not reopening at all" Not a huge surprise as when I used to play it 6 or 7 years ago it was always deserted...

http://www.thestables-doncaster.co.uk/golf/about-the-course.html


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



chrisg said:



			I think this one is a gonner - website says undergoing refurbishment but has been like that all year (at least) and I was told they were "considering not reopening at all" Not a huge surprise as when I used to play it 6 or 7 years ago it was always deserted...

http://www.thestables-doncaster.co.uk/golf/about-the-course.html

Click to expand...

Cheers thank you for the lead. It's looks as though that could be it for the Stables, keep my eye on it!


----------



## Crow (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



chrisg said:



			I think this one is a gonner - website says undergoing refurbishment but has been like that all year (at least) and I was told they were "considering not reopening at all" Not a huge surprise as when I used to play it 6 or 7 years ago it was always deserted...

http://www.thestables-doncaster.co.uk/golf/about-the-course.html

Click to expand...

I just took a look a the website, some unusual yardage/par combinations, for instance:
1st = P4 @ 229 yards
2nd = P5 @ 414 yards
9th = P4 @ 239 yards
And there are two other par 4s of below 270 yards.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

The Robin Hood Inn, Chesterfield Road, Baslow, Derbyshire used to have it's own little 6 hole par 3 course.  The pub has relatively recently come under new owners and undergone a big refurbishment - no mention on their website of the 6 hole course - has it gone?


----------



## chrisg (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Crow said:



			I just took a look a the website, some unusual yardage/par combinations, for instance:
1st = P4 @ 229 yards
2nd = P5 @ 414 yards
9th = P4 @ 239 yards
And there are two other par 4s of below 270 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Yep!!!! the first was the easiest hole, it's the one in the photo, as long as you didn't clip the trees in front of the tee (I'm sure the gap was actually smaller than shown in that pic) the green was easily reachable and was steeply banked up behind so was hard to run through... even if you missed all that was left was a chip and a putt (or 2)...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Leftie said:



			John (and B in M).  I've got some more info on Elmstead Woods GC and changes over the years at Sundridge Park

Elmstead Woods GC was formed in 1907 as a 9 holes (played twice) and occupied the parkland to the south of the Mansion.   The area is now holes 2 - 8 and 12 - 14 of the current East course.  Original entrance fee for full members was 1 guinea (Â£1.05) and annual subs 3 1/2 guineas.

The original Sundridge Park 18 holes comprised the current 1 - 3, 10 - 18 of the West.  The rest of the course was in a triangle to the north of New Street Hill (as is now) and bounded on the other two sides by the railway lines.  This area is now covered by housing.

The 9 hole course for the ladies was to the west of the current West course and is now some tennis courts and allotments.

So effectively, Elmstead Woods GC has disappeared but in a new guise, 8 holes of the original Sundridge Park West course have gone as have the 9 hole ladies course.

John, I will get a bit more info scanned and PM'd to you soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Leftie, I will sit down with the A - Z and digest that little lot tomorrow.  Any chance you could PM the stuff to me as well, having played there over the years and seen a few changes I'd be interested to se how it all started.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Will do Blue.

Not sure about copyright issues, but if you don't say anything ...... 

I've also dug out some old maps if you need them.

John.  The 9 hole was for the Sundridge Park Ladies to the west of the West if you know what I mean. :mmm:

Looks like no golf tomorrow (again, or is that still?) so I will scan and PM both of you with a bit more info as I am going stir crazy.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Robin Hood Inn, Chesterfield Road, Baslow, Derbyshire used to have it's own little 6 hole par 3 course.  The pub has relatively recently come under new owners and undergone a big refurbishment - no mention on their website of the 6 hole course - has it gone?
		
Click to expand...

I will have a dig and see if I can find anything.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



chrisg said:



			Yep!!!! the first was the easiest hole, it's the one in the photo, as long as you didn't clip the trees in front of the tee (I'm sure the gap was actually smaller than shown in that pic) the green was easily reachable and was steeply banked up behind so was hard to run through... even if you missed all that was left was a chip and a putt (or 2)...
		
Click to expand...

How long has it been having this refurb?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Leftie said:



			Will do Blue.

Not sure about copyright issues, but if you don't say anything ...... 

I've also dug out some old maps if you need them.

John.  The 9 hole was for the Sundridge Park Ladies to the west of the West if you know what I mean. :mmm:

Looks like no golf tomorrow (again, or is that still?) so I will scan and PM both of you with a bit more info as I am going stir crazy.
		
Click to expand...

Keep whistling! Found the tennis courts and allotments near Hall's Farm (location of the former ladies course) can't find a course marked on any early O.S maps though (not uncommon), do you know how long it was in existence? 
I can't see any course marked south of the mansion. I have been looking on maps just before and just after WW1. The Elmstead club would have been around then.
It looks as though you will have to take up indoor bowls for a month or two.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Duckster said:



			Charnock Richard went around Sept last year after Dave Wheelan bought it to use as Wigan's new training ground.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know anything about Charnock Brow?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 6, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			If anyone (former members etc) can help with information regarding recently closed courses I would love to hear from them. 
Please "Contact Me" with information through my free website Golf's Missing Links www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk
Unfortunately there seems to be a glut of recent closures and I would like to record the history of the clubs on the website before they disappear into the ether.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen a thread that says that the North Worcestershire Golf Course is likely to disappear under housing.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



GB72 said:



			Agreed, great web site. Never knew that there was a golf course in Oakham or that there used to be 2 other golf courses in Grantham
		
Click to expand...

Do you know anything about Martin Moor and Owmby?


----------



## PIng (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John, I've left a message on your website about an error with the map of the old Kings Norton GC in Birmingham.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



PIng said:



			Hi John, I've left a message on your website about an error with the map of the old Kings Norton GC in Birmingham.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for pointing it, out should be OK now.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

John,

Have found out today that Royal Norwich golf club is to be built on in the very near future, as a part of this deal they are buying another local golf course (Weston Park) closing it down and completely rebuilding the golf course over the next two years before reopening as an incarnation of Royal Norwich, not sure of the finer details but I do understand this is causing a bit of debate between the two clubs.....


----------



## Crow (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



NorfolkShaun said:



			John,

Have found out today that Royal Norwich golf club is to be built on in the very near future, as a part of this deal they are buying another local golf course (Weston Park) closing it down and completely rebuilding the golf course over the next two years before reopening as an incarnation of Royal Norwich, not sure of the finer details but I do understand this is causing a bit of debate between the two clubs.....
		
Click to expand...

That would be a shame, never good to see an old course with some history disappear, but the website confirms what you're saying.

http://www.royalnorwichgolf.co.uk/images/stories/website-press-release.pdf


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Crow said:



			That would be a shame, never good to see an old course with some history disappear, but the website confirms what you're saying.

http://www.royalnorwichgolf.co.uk/images/stories/website-press-release.pdf

Click to expand...

I assume the Weston Park members will be allowed to join RN.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



NorfolkShaun said:



			John,

Have found out today that Royal Norwich golf club is to be built on in the very near future, as a part of this deal they are buying another local golf course (Weston Park) closing it down and completely rebuilding the golf course over the next two years before reopening as an incarnation of Royal Norwich, not sure of the finer details but I do understand this is causing a bit of debate between the two clubs.....
		
Click to expand...

Wow that is a suprise, ive played Royal Norwich quite a few times and its a great track, they can build another but wheres the history??


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			I assume the Weston Park members will be allowed to join RN.
		
Click to expand...

I would guess so but for at least two years there will be no club at Weston Park as I understand it, during this time  RN will be developed so this will be closing holes in stages and adjusting the layout putting in temporary holes.

I would of thought with the money they are looking at spending and the land there they could build the new course with the old course in place two years with no club is a long time and people quickly move on.

I know Weston Park is already a very busy club so I guess the members would be somewhat unhappy, the clubs are a little way apart too around ten miles.

I think it's a shame for Weston Park, there is other land and other not so well run golf clubs that imho RN could of looked into taking over ahead of Weston Park which from what I hear is a well run popular club.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



NorfolkShaun said:



			I would guess so but for at least two years there will be no club at Weston Park as I understand it, during this time  RN will be developed so this will be closing holes in stages and adjusting the layout putting in temporary holes.

I would of thought with the money they are looking at spending and the land there they could build the new course with the old course in place two years with no club is a long time and people quickly move on.

I know Weston Park is already a very busy club so I guess the members would be somewhat unhappy, the clubs are a little way apart too around ten miles.

I think it's a shame for Weston Park, there is other land and other not so well run golf clubs that imho RN could of looked into taking over ahead of Weston Park which from what I hear is a well run popular club.
		
Click to expand...

Begs the question what is the point in altering Weston Park? Played it some years ago now and was impressed.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



shivas irons said:



			Begs the question what is the point in altering Weston Park? Played it some years ago now and was impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, I thought the saying went 'if it aint broke don't fix it'

I know WP is around 300 acres so I guess if you really wanted to you could build another course.

I understand from a friend that quite a few RN members are upset at having to move. I understand this is more of RN being the a golf club in the city limits and moving to one ten miles out of Norwich.

Just seems a shame to me that to all intents and purposes two courses in Norwich are going


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



shivas irons said:



			Wow that is a suprise, ive played Royal Norwich quite a few times and its a great track, they can build another but wheres the history??
		
Click to expand...

Where's the history? gone under a pile of bricks and cement like many others.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Where's the history? gone under a pile of bricks and cement like many others.
		
Click to expand...

Sad really......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Unfortunately history doesn't keep clubs afloat 

Golf clubs have been closing and opening for decades - it's a natural process. Some clubs look to progress to stay open where as some look to rest on their laurels and will suffer. 

It's hard for people to justify the cost of playing golf and for such a small island the amount of golf courses is staggering 

It's sad when clubs close but the good news is there is always another within striking distance


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Unfortunately history doesn't keep clubs afloat 

Golf clubs have been closing and opening for decades - it's a natural process. Some clubs look to progress to stay open where as some look to rest on their laurels and will suffer. 

It's hard for people to justify the cost of playing golf and for such a small island the amount of golf courses is staggering 

It's sad when clubs close but the good news is there is always another within striking distance
		
Click to expand...

If a club is not doing well I understand it is likely to close, this is just more a case of the land the club is on being worth more to a housing developer than the club can afford to turn down. The sad thing is the over 100 years of history wiped out for a 3 bed semi...........


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Where's the history? gone under a pile of bricks and cement like many others.
		
Click to expand...

You know John these clubs have employed people for many years and been an important social gathering for many and whats left in the end farmland, a housing estate and your memories.I hope this doesent happen to my club but no clubs are immune nowdays....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



NorfolkShaun said:



			If a club is not doing well I understand it is likely to close, this is just more a case of the land the club is on being worth more to a housing developer than the club can afford to turn down. The sad thing is the over 100 years of history wiped out for a 3 bed semi...........
		
Click to expand...


And from that one great club could appear. 

Land is a valuable commodity these days and the country needs housing 

That 3 bed semi gives someone a roof over their head


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



shivas irons said:



			You know John these clubs have employed people for many years and been an important social gathering for many and whats left in the end farmland, a housing estate and your memories.I hope this doesent happen to my club but no clubs are immune nowdays....
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to say that the RN course will be appearing on the Golf's Missing Links website in the near future. The Weston Park Golf Club and its history will be lost as well.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Liverpoolphil said:



			And from that one great club could appear. 

Land is a valuable commodity these days and the country needs housing 

That 3 bed semi gives someone a roof over their head
		
Click to expand...

My club then The Suffolk Golf & Country Club was altered in the mid 90's but not for the better.We lost a couple of cracking par 4's, a great par 3 that dropped from tee to green some 100 yards and they moved the 18th green so it was no longer visable from the club house so you could no longer sit in the bar and watch players coming in.It was all altered on the same land so the whole exercise seemed pretty pointless and puzzling to members.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



shivas irons said:



			My club then The Suffolk Golf & Country Club was altered in the mid 90's but not for the better.We lost a couple of cracking par 4's, a great par 3 that dropped from tee to green some 100 yards and they moved the 18th green so it was no longer visable from the club house so you could no longer sit in the bar and watch players coming in.It was all altered on the same land so the whole exercise seemed pretty pointless and puzzling to members.
		
Click to expand...

Who sanctioned the changes? somebody/committee must have been answerable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



shivas irons said:



			My club then The Suffolk Golf & Country Club was altered in the mid 90's but not for the better.We lost a couple of cracking par 4's, a great par 3 that dropped from tee to green some 100 yards and they moved the 18th green so it was no longer visable from the club house so you could no longer sit in the bar and watch players coming in.It was all altered on the same land so the whole exercise seemed pretty pointless and puzzling to members.
		
Click to expand...


Why did they make the changes ? Is it a private club


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Who sanctioned the changes? somebody/committee must have been answerable.
		
Click to expand...

It was all carried out under new ownership and the committee had little choice but to go along with it.Its still a decent course and looks a picture in summer but to be honest the clubhouse and facilities spa etc are looking very tired nowdays.In its prime it was owned by Eddie Shah who also owned The Norfolk (Reymerstone now closed) and The Essex golf and country club, in he's ownership the place was fantastic it was so member oriented and immaculate, it felt like a members only place but was pay and play, when Shah sold it the place lost a lot of membership.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Buddy confirmed that Bearwood is closed - to become Reading FC new training ground.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Buddy confirmed that Bearwood is closed - to become Reading FC new training ground.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming the closure of Bearwood. I will add it to the Golf's Missing Links website. If anyone has any pictures of these recently closed courses (about 20) I would love to include them on the website before they disappear.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Buddy confirmed that Bearwood is closed - to become Reading FC new training ground.
		
Click to expand...

Isnt it just the Bearwood 9 hole that is being sold to Reading FC?, I believe the 18 hole is staying put.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



shivas irons said:



			Isnt it just the Bearwood 9 hole that is being sold to Reading FC?, I believe the 18 hole is staying put.
		
Click to expand...

From the Reading Chronicle "It is separate from its neighbour, the Bearwood Lakes Golf Club in Bearwood Road, which is not part of the land sale and which will remain open."


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



NorfolkShaun said:



			If a club is not doing well I understand it is likely to close, this is just more a case of the land the club is on being worth more to a housing developer than the club can afford to turn down. The sad thing is the over 100 years of history wiped out for a 3 bed semi...........
		
Click to expand...

We will just have to build an extension on to our little island.


----------



## philly169 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Monte Mayor in Malaga was a lovely course, a hidden gem. Sadly that has been closed.

It was an absolute Gem and I was lucky enough to get to play it whilst I was there. Looks like the club ran out of money, was always going to be difficult being right up a mountain!


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



philly169 said:



			Monte Mayor in Malaga was a lovely course, a hidden gem. Sadly that has been closed.

It was an absolute Gem and I was lucky enough to get to play it whilst I was there. Looks like the club ran out of money, was always going to be difficult being right up a mountain!
		
Click to expand...

This is one to add to the European section which we are currently working on. If anyone else has any info on closed courses on the continent please "Contact Us"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			From the Reading Chronicle "It is separate from its neighbour, the Bearwood Lakes Golf Club in Bearwood Road, which is not part of the land sale and which will remain open."
		
Click to expand...

Yup - the 9 hole course in Sindlesham


----------



## Wayman (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

John

Ryhope golf club sunderland 

Closed roughly 2000ish


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Wayman said:



			John

Ryhope golf club sunderland 

Closed roughly 2000ish
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will include it on the Golf's Missing Links website in due course.


----------



## brickie (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



philly169 said:



			Monte Mayor in Malaga was a lovely course, a hidden gem. Sadly that has been closed.

It was an absolute Gem and I was lucky enough to get to play it whilst I was there. Looks like the club ran out of money, was always going to be difficult being right up a mountain!
		
Click to expand...

Played here as an out and out beginner, had to borrow some balls to finish the round.  Seems I'll not get chance to get my revenge now.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



brickie said:



			Played here as an out and out beginner, had to borrow some balls to finish the round.  Seems I'll not get chance to get my revenge now.
		
Click to expand...

As spectacular as it was, Monte Mayor was definitely not a Course for beginners! 

The incredible thing about the course was the 18th, the rest of the course is brilliant well designed over an incredible terrain but then the 18th, struck me that they'd finished building then realised they'd only made 17 holes but luckily had 120yards of grass left near the clubhouse so stuck the 18th on this flat (relative) piece of land that looked nothing like the rest of it!


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



cookelad said:



			As spectacular as it was, Monte Mayor was definitely not a Course for beginners! 

The incredible thing about the course was the 18th, the rest of the course is brilliant well designed over an incredible terrain but then the 18th, struck me that they'd finished building then realised they'd only made 17 holes but luckily had 120yards of grass left near the clubhouse so stuck the 18th on this flat (relative) piece of land that looked nothing like the rest of it!
		
Click to expand...

Great piece of course design!


----------



## brickie (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



cookelad said:



			As spectacular as it was, Monte Mayor was definitely not a Course for beginners! 

The incredible thing about the course was the 18th, the rest of the course is brilliant well designed over an incredible terrain but then the 18th, struck me that they'd finished building then realised they'd only made 17 holes but luckily had 120yards of grass left near the clubhouse so stuck the 18th on this flat (relative) piece of land that looked nothing like the rest of it!
		
Click to expand...

Too true cookelad
Went from there to the relative calm of the Mijas courses , Los Olivios I think one was called, then back to Allurhin and La Cala North for another spanking. It's a wonder I didn't give up after that. BTW favourite course thereabouts... Santa Maria.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Siren said:



			Garnant - Swansea
Belmont - Hereford
		
Click to expand...

Has Garnant definitely closed?


----------



## Crow (May 15, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

John,

I drove past another lost course today, Haven Pastures Golf Club near Henley-in-Arden, Warwickshire.

I played it once about 7 or 8 years ago and it was relatively new then, I think the location did for it, a bit remote and very close to the established Henley Golf & Country Club. Reading some of the links below there was a name change at some point to Beaudesert Park Golf Club.

It looks to have been closed for a couple of years now but as I remember it it had potential as a course with some good changes of elevation and a few water hazards in place. 

If you go on Google Maps you can still make out the layout about 1.5 miles North of Henley-in-Arden, buggy paths are still visible and the odd green silhouette can be made out.

See also:
http://www.ukgolfguide.com/haven-pastures-golf-club
http://www.englishgolf-courses.co.uk/warwickshire/havenpastures.php
http://www.golftoday.co.uk/clubhouse/coursedir/warwickshire/havenpastures.html


----------



## John Llewellyn (May 15, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Thanks a lot for the info on Haven Pastures/Beaudesert Park. I will put something together for the former club and include it on www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk 
It's important we try and preserve the history of these former clubs and courses, it's incredible how quickly they are forgotten.
Thanks again!


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 16, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Such a good project.

Was just thinking about courses that fell into dis-use and then were revived. Wonder how many ever get a new lease of life. Turnberry of course springs to mind and Princes was also turned over to the military during WW2.


----------



## John Llewellyn (May 16, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Thank you for the kind comments regarding the golfsmissinglinks.co.uk website.

Yes, I believe that there were many that were either partially or totally taking over during both World Wars mainly for food production or military exercises, the latter very often resulting in severe damage to the course. Many, thankfully, were revived quite quickly and are still going strong today. Others took many years to re-establish and I have recorded the early lost history of these (when known) on the website.


----------



## John Llewellyn (May 16, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks a lot for the info on Haven Pastures/Beaudesert Park. I will put something together for the former club and include it on www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk 
It's important we try and preserve the history of these former clubs and courses, it's incredible how quickly they are forgotten.
Thanks again!
		
Click to expand...

If anyone has a scorecard please PM me.


----------



## chrisg (May 17, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



chrisg said:



			Ardsley golf course - pre WW2 apparently!

And just found this on the village website (which I've never looked at before!!!)
http://www.ardsleyresidents.com/ardsley-history.html






Click to expand...


Just been looking at the deeds for my house and there's a map that clearly shows the old golf course - never noticed it when we bought the house!


----------



## guest100718 (May 17, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Milbrook nr Newgate street. It was a dump though and wont be missed!


----------



## John Llewellyn (May 17, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Chris, thanks for the picture of the Ardley course I've put it on the website if you want to take a look.

Cheers, John.


----------



## John Llewellyn (May 17, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Paddy K

What County is it in? I will pm you.


----------



## John Llewellyn (May 17, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

When did Milbrook close?


----------



## Bucktaylor64 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Do you know anything about Martin Moor and Owmby?
		
Click to expand...

Im a former member of Martin Moor. Part of it us now a resovoir and the rest is overgrown.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Thanks a lot for the additional information on Martin Moor I will add it to the Golf's Missing Links website. If you happen to come across any pictures of the former course I would love to add them to the website also.
Cheers, John.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Did Garnant Close?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Woodham's coming back, by the way. 

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...f_and_Country_Club_in_Newton_Aycliffe/?ref=nt


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Maninblack4612 said:



			Woodham's coming back, by the way. 

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...f_and_Country_Club_in_Newton_Aycliffe/?ref=nt

Click to expand...

Good News, Hope it's a success this time. I will put a note on the website when it re-opens.

Cheers.


----------



## chrisg (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Cheers thank you for the lead. It's looks as though that could be it for the Stables, keep my eye on it!
		
Click to expand...


Now reopened as an 18 hole footgolf course


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Rumour has it Boysnope golf club in Eccles has been bought by Peel holdings and will no longer be a golf club.

Think its going to be an extension of Barton airfield.


----------



## Banzai (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Pretty sure that a course where i spent many saturdays as a teenager learning the game has now gone, it opened as "Osiers Farm" in 1990 or so and later changed its name to Petworth Golf Club. Been put back to farmland i beleive in the last few years.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Banzai said:



			Pretty sure that a course where i spent many saturdays as a teenager learning the game has now gone, it opened as "Osiers Farm" in 1990 or so and later changed its name to Petworth Golf Club. Been put back to farmland i beleive in the last few years.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I think it was also called Petworth Downs Golf Club. Do you know the date or year of closure?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Birchy said:



			Rumour has it Boysnope golf club in Eccles has been bought by Peel holdings and will no longer be a golf club.

Think its going to be an extension of Barton airfield.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, any idea when it's closing?


----------



## Banzai (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks. I think it was also called Petworth Downs Golf Club. Do you know the date or year of closure?
		
Click to expand...


Round about 2012 i think


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Thanks, any idea when it's closing?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure John but will keep my ears open and post up if I hear any further news.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Banzai said:



			Round about 2012 i think
		
Click to expand...


Cheers. I will include an entry on the GML website, at least we can preserve its short history. Remarkable how quickly they are forgotten


----------



## MarkA (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Peover Golf Club in Cheshire which is near to me closed its doors a month or so a go to turn in to a Wedding Venue!
There are some very disgruntled member as the club went into administration and just shut the doors, members turning up for a comp being turned away. Run as a typical propriertorial club owned by farmers which just had all the income hoovered up by the family.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



MarkA said:



			Peover Golf Club in Cheshire which is near to me closed its doors a month or so a go to turn in to a Wedding Venue!
There are some very disgruntled member as the club went into administration and just shut the doors, members turning up for a comp being turned away. Run as a typical propriertorial club owned by farmers which just had all the income hoovered up by the family.
		
Click to expand...

Mark, thank you for confirming the closure of Peover GC, it's a really bad time for the members in a situation like this, unfortunately it's not uncommon nowadays. 

I will put an entry on the GML website to preserve the short history of the club. Would you by any chance have a scorecard for the Peover course?

I have heard that Liskeard G&CC in Cornwall may also be closing. I may have to start another thread to confirm this.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Birchy said:



			Rumour has it Boysnope golf club in Eccles has been bought by Peel holdings and will no longer be a golf club.

Think its going to be an extension of Barton airfield.
		
Click to expand...



Shouldn`t take too long  to turn it back then!!!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Baldy Bouncer said:



			Shouldn`t take too long then!!
		
Click to expand...

You've played it then


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Birchy said:



			You've played it then 

Click to expand...



Yeah, once(was enough).


----------



## John Llewellyn (Nov 5, 2014)

John Llewellyn said:



			If anyone (former members etc) can help with information regarding recently closed courses I would love to hear from them. 
Please "Contact Me" with information through my free website Golf's Missing Links www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk
Unfortunately there seems to be a glut of recent closures and I would like to record the history of the clubs on the website before they disappear into the ether.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone have any information regarding the possible closure of Liskeard G&CC in Cornwall in November 2014?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I now believe its the Lostwithiel G&CC (not Liskeard) that is in danger of imminent closure. Does anyone know anything?


----------



## chrisg (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Cornish Guardian reports "likely to close Nov 1st".....


----------



## John Llewellyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



chrisg said:



			Cornish Guardian reports "likely to close Nov 1st".....
		
Click to expand...

It seems it may have already gone then.


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

not sure if you are still doing this John but a few to add to your list

Mentmore closed recently (both Rothschild and Roseberry) courses though it is expected that it will reopen at some point.

Was also told that Rye Hill over by Banbury has gone into administration last friday too


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I noticed the course and range at Dumfries. The Pines Golf Centre is now closed.
Fairly newish course that never seemed to get going.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Kames GC, formally Moose valley GC in Carnwath South Lanarkshire has sadly closed.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

I have to keep in contact with a lot of golf clubs/courses throughout the Midlands due to my mapping for Skycaddie, on telephoning Tamworth Golf Club last July I was informed they were closing or now maybe closed!

Anyone have an update?


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



fundy said:



			not sure if you are still doing this John but a few to add to your list

Mentmore closed recently (both Rothschild and Roseberry) courses though it is expected that it will reopen at some point.

Was also told that Rye Hill over by Banbury has gone into administration last friday too
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for reviving this thread, need all the help I can get preserving the history of these soon forgotten clubs. 

And yes, the www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk website is still going strong.

I will check these clubs out to see if I can find any more info. If you find out anything more please let me know.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Tamworth has gone!

http://www.tamworthgolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Than you for informing me of the closure of The Pines Golf Centre.

I will have a look to see what I can find about it.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Botley Park down near Southampton has also closed.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



williamalex1 said:



			Kames GC, formally Moose valley GC in Carnwath South Lanarkshire has sadly closed.
		
Click to expand...

Seems as though we have had a spate of course closures recently.

I will record what history I can find on Kames on the Golf's Missing Links website.

Thank you for getting in touch.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Tongo said:



			Botley Park down near Southampton has also closed.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea when it closed? The website is still recording the golf course.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Any idea when it closed? The website is still recording the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

According to the local rag memberships were cancelled at the beginning of April and it was just a pay and play course until the end of the month. I notice it looked a bit overgrown last weekend so went to have a look and it looks like it hasnt been used for a few weeks.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Tongo said:



			According to the local rag memberships were cancelled at the beginning of April and it was just a pay and play course until the end of the month. I notice it looked a bit overgrown last weekend so went to have a look and it looks like it hasnt been used for a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

It would be much appreciated if you could send me a couple of pictures of the overgrown course.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Than you for informing me of the closure of The Pines Golf Centre.

I will have a look to see what I can find about it.
		
Click to expand...

Has it changed name to Dumfriesshire Golf Centre?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Tongo said:



			Botley Park down near Southampton has also closed.
		
Click to expand...

Is to be a housing estate instead.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Very sad, Didn't know the course was it in good nick?

Will include an entry for it on the website.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



mashleyR7 said:



			Is to be a housing estate instead.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm. The locals in Boorley Green and Botley are not happy about it at all!


----------



## Tongo (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



John Llewellyn said:



			Very sad, Didn't know the course *was it in good nick*?

Will include an entry for it on the website.
		
Click to expand...

I played it a few times over the years and found it to be in decent nick. Always liked the course.


----------



## Crow (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Not sure if you're still monitoring this thread but Kyngs Golf & Country Club in Leicestershire has closed and rumours are that it will not be reopened as a golf course.

Short lived having only opened about 5 years ago. Never got to play it myself but it looked to have potential to develop into a decent course.

http://www.golfshake.com/course/view/69590/Kyngs_Golf_and_Country_Club.html
http://www.golfclubmanagement.net/2016/10/at-least-four-uk-golf-clubs-close-down/


----------



## John Llewellyn (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Crow said:



			Not sure if you're still monitoring this thread but Kyngs Golf & Country Club in Leicestershire has closed and rumours are that it will not be reopened as a golf course.

Short lived having only opened about 5 years ago. Never got to play it myself but it looked to have potential to develop into a decent course.

http://www.golfshake.com/course/view/69590/Kyngs_Golf_and_Country_Club.html
http://www.golfclubmanagement.net/2016/10/at-least-four-uk-golf-clubs-close-down/

Click to expand...

Cheers, always happy to receive info on defunct courses.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 29, 2016)

'The Orchard Golf Course' in Huntley, Gloucestershire has closed down now for housing I believe. Shame as it was a nice 9 hole, 18 tee course that my early golf (8 - 10 years ago) was played at.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 30, 2016)

Canford Magna near Poole closed this year - decent 36 hole track plus acadamy and driving range. Think they are looking to extract sand / gravel before using it for housing but planning seems to be a problem. 1000+ members at the time.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Dec 30, 2016)

Liqdaddymac said:



			'The Orchard Golf Course' in Huntley, Gloucestershire has closed down now for housing I believe. Shame as it was a nice 9 hole, 18 tee course that my early golf (8 - 10 years ago) was played at.
		
Click to expand...

Sad news, thanks for getting in touch. I will add the clubs history to the Golf's Missing Links website.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Dec 30, 2016)

Take a look - http://www.golfsmissinglinks.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1727


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Cranbrook Golf Club in Kent in to close at the end of the month. I was a member here last year after leaving Ashford, it was a nice, tight difficult course but in the wrong location to attract a steady membership. 

https://www.cranbrookgolfclub.co.uk/

Dear Member,

It is well documented that most Golf Clubhouses throughout the UK operate at a financial loss.

At the beginning of April 2016 we relocated our Clubhouse operation from the Oast Clubhouse to the Golf Pavilion. This move corrected the financial losses accruing each year at the Oast Clubhouse and allowed us to charge arguably the best value membership fees in the South East.

We hoped that introducing affordable annual golf membership would negate the yearly membership dropouts. This would then gradually progress to an increase in membership numbers and the additional revenue would provide the capital investment for the purchase of new machinery and course improvements making the Club financially sustainable.

Unfortunately the results of our recent membership survey asking members whether they would be rejoining the club for the year ahead highlighted that 35% of all current members would not be renewing their membership on April 1st.

For a number of years we have been hoping that the government would correct the VAT distortion that exists between clubs like ourselves and member owned clubs.
To explain this, member owned Lamberhurst Golf Club charge Â£1,250.00 for their annual membership and because they are not liable for VAT payments they receive the full Â£1,250.00 whereas we charge Â£599.00 for our annual membership and because we are liable for the VAT payment we receive only Â£499.00.
This VAT distortion also continues where all member owned golf clubs receive the full amount from green fee and society revenues whereas we receive only 80% of all such income.

Following recent communications it has now become evident that the government has no intention of changing the VAT golf payment system. A combination of the new membership year dropouts and having to pay 20% of all our revenues to the government makes our club financially unviable. Therefore it is with great reluctance and sadness that after operating our Club for 30 years we have to inform you that Cranbrook Golf Club will cease trading and close on the 31st March 2018.

We very much appreciate the support you have given to the Club over the years.

Our very best wishes for your future golf.

Yours sincerely,

The Directors
Cranbrook Golf Club.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 20, 2018)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it already, but Beckenham Place Park in South East London closed last year ... not sure if I missed it, but I couldnâ€™t see it on the website.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Sad news about yet more closures. My gut feeling is that proprietary clubs are struggling more than private members clubs although no facts to back it up.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Re: John Llewellyn*

Hi John
Are you aware that Park Hill GC in Leicestershire closed recently and is to be redeveloped into a  training ground For Leicester City FC.  
Also The former Oadby Golf Course is to open as nine holer and driving range later in the year.


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2018)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



drive4show said:



			Sad news about yet more closures. My gut feeling is that proprietary clubs are struggling more than private members clubs although no facts to back it up.
		
Click to expand...

Don't count on it, many clubs (mine included) are slow to address the rise in members falling into veteran category and along with a fall in ordinary members. Those who heavily discount the vet's fees may find financial trouble around the corner and if that happens then the inevitable will follow shortly afterwards.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Re: John Llewellyn*



Val said:



			Don't count on it, many clubs (mine included) are slow to address the rise in members falling into veteran category and along with a fall in ordinary members. Those who heavily discount the vet's fees may find financial trouble around the corner and if that happens then the inevitable will follow shortly afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, i think the opposite , clubs should be trying to attract more of the over 65 year old group, at a reduced fee for limited MIDWEEK membership. 
Maybe even a 2/ 3 day midweek membership, I know our course is usually quiet Mondays Wednesdays and Thursdays.
These [ Us] guys have disposable income and are more inclined to spend money behind the bar , and will probably stay as member till they pop their socks.
 I know we must encourage the younger generation, with reduced fees, but the majority of them will leave when they have to pay the full whack.
But hopefully they'll come back when finances allow. 
 Only opinion of course .:cheers:


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Martin, i think the opposite , clubs should be trying to attract more of the over 65 year old group, at a reduced fee for limited MIDWEEK membership. 
Maybe even a 2/ 3 day midweek membership, I know our course is usually quiet Mondays Wednesdays and Thursdays.
These [ Us] guys have disposable income and are more inclined to spend money behind the bar , and will probably stay as member till they pop their socks.
 I know we must encourage the younger generation, with reduced fees, but the majority of them will leave when they have to pay the full whack.
But hopefully they'll come back when finances allow. 
 Only opinion of course .:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to see how the books balance at a club that encourages that. Same outgoings, reduced membership and further discounted fees = Commercial suicide.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2018)

Blue Mountain in Bracknell, Berkshire closed last year and now a housing estate. Couldn't see it on the list


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Val said:



			Iâ€™d like to see how the books balance at a club that encourages that. Same outgoings, reduced membership and further discounted fees = Commercial suicide.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't your club have reduced fees for midweek members ?


----------



## Parky24 (Mar 21, 2018)

Freshwater bay had a course that closed after world war 2. Some of the bunkers are still evident. It was right on top of the cliff in the isle of wight


----------



## Leftie (Mar 21, 2018)

It's still there, isn't it?


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Doesn't your club have reduced fees for midweek members ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not something we would entertain currently.


----------



## John Llewellyn (Mar 25, 2018)

Anyone got a scorecard for Cranbrook they could send me.


----------

